# DIY dust deputy - help needed



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm looking for help to make my own dust deputy 
the product looks nice, but $60 for that plastic is too much

I found some dimensions in the internet but I am not sure if they are right because I don't have one real thing to check

1.-height of the cyclone: 9.25" 
2.-diameter at the top of the cyclone: 5.75" 
3.- diameter at the base of the cyclone: 3" flange is 5" 
4.- how far the pipe goes into the cyclone from the top for the exit: 3.75 into cyclone 2" out the top

tanks in advance!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's some information that may help you out.
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/CyclonePlan.cfm
His site has a lot of good information on dust collection.


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

tanks for the feedback
I know the sources bill and thien

but I really wanna make one clone of the dust deputy 
just need the right measurements


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Try my solution. It works great with any simple home vac. The Mini cyclone dust collection bucket


----------

